# old school kicker nd25 tweet?



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

what do you guys think about the kicker nd25 tweeters? the old tweeters this set i have is about 7to 8 years old. i am thinking of using the tweeters and the dayton rs180-4 7 woofer from partsexpress in my 2003 gmc envoy. i just need to figure out how to cross them over. iam using and older kicker two channel amp. i would have buy some crossovers or make some. iam just looking for really good sound on a tight budget. i have the tweeters and amp just looking for crossovers and opions on what you guys think about this setup? if i seal the doors will have desent midbass? and the tweeter location is still up in the air on where to put them? throw me some ideas please, this will go with what is all ready in the car and elcpise head unit and digtal designs 2510 in vented box being ran by a digital designs m1a amp . the amp is shooting out about 960 watts to the sub. i just want good clean crisp sound want to see if i can do it on a bugdet.


----------



## rimshot (May 17, 2005)

If that is the one that came with the old resolution component set then it is a VERY nice tweeter, one of my faves actually, it was only improved upon in the SS65 set IMO and I have had both. Both setups of mine were passive and ON axis so not sure how well they would work off axis, maybe someone else can chime in here


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

its the real nd25tweeter i have to sets just the mids did not last one set the old paper cone with the white and red sticker on cone and the other set was when they very first came out with the silver bullet cone. iam thinking of putting the tweeter close to mid or even makeing a bracket to have the tweeter hover over the center of cone? if can get hold of a 4 channel amp or a another 2channel amp the match the one i have it should be good enuff. this amp is the ugly little kx kicker amp. hifi sound connection sells it as a refurb for like 70bucks.


----------

